

Levitation: Measured long-range repulsive Casimir–Lifshitz forces - christianbryant
http://www.seas.harvard.edu/capasso/publications/Munday_Nature_457_170_2009.pdf

======
opendomain
Can you please explain this in simple terms? I am an engineer but found this
hard to understand all of it.

------
christianbryant
Ignore the Scribd link; no idea why that was provide when I have added the
direct link to the PDF.

~~~
sp332
HN automatically adds a [scribd] link to the end whenever someone posts a PDF.

